# MAN, I love this tangy sauce/glaze



## runway1 (Oct 16, 2018)

I really like the tangy-spicy style sauces with only enough sweetness to balance - not come through predominately.  I tweaked this to wear it's now in my will.  Simple and clean tasting, low salt, with tangy has the forward flavor but not overpowering (for me, at least).  Tweak at will!


3/4 cup apple cider vinegar

1.5 cup ketchup

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup yellow mustard

1.5 tablespoons onion powder

1.5 teaspoons cayenne pepper (more or less)

1.5 teaspoon garlic powder

1/2 teaspoon chili powder (I grind dried cascabels/poblanos/arbols)

1/2 teaspoon salt

Dash of Worcestershire sauce

Reduce this by 1/3 until you coat the back of a spoon - awesome!

Just love this stuff.  Between this and my bourbon sauce, which is less tangy, more savory-rich, I feel I have it covered.  This also works good as a dipping sauce for those dry rubbed meats I love.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds really good. I'm starting to get into fruit sauces. Lately mostly peach.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2018)

Sounds pretty good!
I may give it a whirl!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 17, 2018)

This looks good!  I'm going to give it a go. I have several sauce recipes that I've tweaked over the years including a bourbon sauce. I like to have a variety of sauce when company comes over, but lately I've been thinking I should just limit it to three or four: a sweet and smokey sauce (seems to be required these days), a bourbon sauce for the big kids, a Carolina mustard sauce, and a vinegar-based apple/bacon sauce. As you mentioned, this seems to cover all the bases.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Oct 25, 2018)

Sounds tasty. I definitely like a good tangy sauce that’s just shy of making your face pucker lol for certain things. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Smoke23 (Oct 26, 2018)

Definitely bookmarking this page.
Thanks!


----------

